# A Response to the JO and KG Trade Rumors?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

If these rumors are true, here's one of the largest trades I've ever thought of. I think it gets it done for all teams involved and actually helps all teams involved:

*New York Knicks Trade (to the Suns):*
Channing Frye…F/C
Nate Robinson…G
23rd pick
Cash considerations

*Knicks Receive (from the Suns):*
4th pick
Marcus Banks and the 29th pick

*Knicks Trade:*
David Lee…F
Randolph Morris…C
Jared Jefferies….SF
Malik Rose…F
Steve Francis…PG
Marcus Banks…PG
Jerome James…C
Kelvin Cato…C
Future 2nd round draft pick
4th pick
29th pick

*Knicks Receive:*
Kevin Garnett…F
Troy Hudson…PG
Vladimir Radmanovic….F
Jason Collins…C

*Lakers Trade:*
Lamar Odom…F
Andrew Bynum…C
Brian Cook…F/C
Vladimir Radmanovic…F

*Lakers Receive:*
Jermaine O’Neal…F/C
Mike James….G
Eddie House…G
29th pick 
Future 2nd round pick


*Minnesota Trade:*
Kevin Garnett…F
Trenton Hassell…G/F
Troy Hudson…PG
Mike James…PG

*Minnesota Receives:*
Richard Jefferson…SF
Marcus Banks…PG
Malik Rose…F
Randolph Morris…C
Jerome James…C
4th pick
*
Indiana Pacers:*
Jermaine O’Neal…F/C

*Indiana Receives:*
Steve Francis…G
Jared Jefferies…F
Andrew Bynum…C
David Lee…F


*New Jersey Nets Trade:*
Richard Jefferson…SF
Jason Collins…C

*New Jersey Nets Receive:*
Lamar Odom….F
Trenton Hassell…G/F
Kelvin Cato…C


The Knicks get KG, a backup PF that would open up the game for Curry when KG rests in Vladimir Radmanovic, a solid backup center with Collins and a bad contract in Hudson, who should be bought out.

The Lakers get another star player to put next to Kobe that could dominate. James is the PG they need with them letting Smush Parker walk via free agency; James is a perfect fit. Eddie House is filler but can shoot jumpers. 

The Wolves bring in a solid player in Jefferson that could be the complimentary piece to a future star. He could be the stepping stone to getting them back on track post KG. They also receive the 4th pick which very well could be the future star I have been referring to in addition to a 1st round caliber player in Morris. James and Rose are cap fillers.

The Pacers receive as good a package they could receive for a guy that may have demanded a trade. If those rumors are true, the ball is in our court since the Pacers HAVE to find a team to take JO. In return for him, they get a pretty good package with a solid young player that could be a franchise player in Bynum. They also receive David Lee which helps them solidify a future all-star caliber front court. Jefferies is a capable player as a defender in certain systems and Francis is cap filler and potential trade bait once his contract enters its final year.

The Nets make the trade because Odom is capable of playing the 4 and scoring next to Krstic which is what there looking for. Odom is significantly better than the player he was with the Heat, so they very well would be receiving an all-star in the East. Hassell is a swingman replacement for Jefferson; he plays excellent defense and is a solid role player.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, my heads spinning trying to figure out that trade.

I dont really want to give up Odom unless it is for a KG caliber player


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That trade is too complicated for Isiah Thomas or Mitch Kupchak to handle.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This trade is bad for the lakers, but good for Ny, Indiana and NJ. Indiana gets four very good players for one injury prone player.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum and Odom for JO. Ill pass.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

> *Lakers Trade:*
> Lamar Odom…F
> Andrew Bynum…C
> Brian Cook…F/C
> ...


......Ya know, my blood pressure is bad enough as it is. Don't propose stuff like this, please.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> Bynum and Odom for JO. Ill pass.


Bynum and Odom for KG. I won't pass.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> Wow, my heads spinning trying to figure out that trade.
> 
> I dont really want to give up Odom unless it is for a KG caliber player


JO is a KG caliber player although he is not as good. Still Jermaine O'neal would give you one of the best low post presences in the league (still in his prime), something you have not seen since Shaq left. Why not do the deal especially since Luke Walton has proven to be an excellent point forward in the triangle?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Theonee said:


> This trade is bad for the lakers, but good for Ny, Indiana and NJ. Indiana gets four very good players for one injury prone player.


How is it bad for the Lakers? Not only do you recieve one of the best low post presences in the league, you add one of the best fits in the league in the triangle offense with Mike James. James gives you the ability to punish teams for cheating over on either Kobe or O'neal not to mention some other solid assets. I mean Odom is someone I would not want to give up but you get an upgrade talent wise so it should all even out.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Cris said:


> Bynum and Odom for JO. Ill pass.


Why? You also get Mike James who was a 20ppg and 6apg threat for the Raptors as a starter. Those are solid players in exchange for Odom and a question mark (although it's a question mark with alot of potential).


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> ......Ya know, my blood pressure is bad enough as it is. Don't propose stuff like this, please.


What's wrong with it. I put it up for some actually comments about what's wrong with it and how to improve it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

> Lakers Trade:
> Lamar Odom…F
> Andrew Bynum…C
> Brian Cook…F/C
> ...


Lakers are parting with gold and receiving aluminum. 
Mike James is horrible and so is Eddie House. The chances of second rounds turning into a good player is very slim.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Dude, this is a really stupid thread.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Lakers are parting with gold and receiving aluminum.
> Mike James is horrible and so is Eddie House. The chances of second rounds turning into a good player is very slim.


What gold are you refering too? Your recieving a franchise player in return for two players who are essentially 2nd tier players at best (and that is a leg up for Bynum despite all his potential). I mean, your gold has not managed to even secure a second round berth yet despite having one of the greatest players of all time on their team. All of this is coming from a Laker fan, by the way.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Phoenix laughs at you.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Phoenix laughs at you.


San Antonio laughs at you. ahaahahah


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Phoenix laughs at you.


this forum laughs at you.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

and Amare cries with you..


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

^^^^ AAHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> and Amare cries with you..


That image is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll do Odom x Bynum for KG.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Eternal said:


> That image is hilarious! :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> and Amare cries with you..


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Phoenix laughs at you.


lmao @ another ringless exit for the Phoenix Suns franchise.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> and Amare cries with you..


:lol: :boohoo: :clap2:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone should post the picture on the main forum. It is the best medicine you can have, since laughter is the best medicine.


----------

